

Ask HN: Best way to backup my clients' websites? - kull

I run a small web design studio, and even if my clients have some backup systems in place, there were couple of big disaster and lost data.<p>What is a safe and reasonable cheap way to store those (DB, FTP) backups?<p>Is AWS a way to go?<p>What about services like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.backupmachine.com&#x2F; and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codeguard.com&#x2F; ?<p>My dream is to find some open-source system which I can install on AWS and run as my self-hosted codeguard.com solution.<p>Any suggestions?
======
antton
Elkarbackup.org it's a good rsnapshot backup system and it's open source. You
can try the kvm image.

